# Cool urinal, but I see trouble



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

This a urinal at a place where I have a gig this evening. I give it a month before someone kicks out the trap, or 6 months before the piss eats away that trap


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Should replace wth PVC trap and spray paint it chrome. I use that stuff on my kids dirt bike it didn't look half bad


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Not going to be me though.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks like a good one to give a punk a shampoo in...
Those metal edges could give him a chopped liver face while we're at it...:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Great example of recycling; the beer comes from the keg, goes into the man, then returns to the keg....


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

You had a gig doing what? 
It is definitely unique. You should send it into Urinal.net.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

You know traps come in stainless now. Good upsell-leave your card!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Great example of recycling; the beer comes from the keg, goes into the man, then returns to the keg....


In my case it returns quickly................


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Is that product accepted by the state of Massachusetts plumbing board?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> You had a gig doing what?
> It is definitely unique. You should send it into Urinal.net.



I play in a band


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

bct p&h said:


> Is that product accepted by the state of Massachusetts plumbing board?



Ha, it's in Newport RI, not sure if RI has product acceptance. I should know seeing that I hold a master license here. Lol


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

KoleckeINC said:


> You know traps come in stainless now. Good upsell-leave your card!



I would if I was in business still


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> Ha, it's in Newport RI, not sure if RI has product acceptance. I should know seeing that I hold a master license here. Lol


I know what you mean, I have the same situation with NH. Whenever I do work in NH I just pipe it the same as I would if I was in MA with a few exceptions. Min 3" VTR, 2" laundry drain ect.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

bct p&h said:


> I know what you mean, I have the same situation with NH. Whenever I do work in NH I just pipe it the same as I would if I was in MA with a few exceptions. Min 3" VTR, 2" laundry drain ect.


 Same here when I worked in RI. The IPC is a weak code


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I still think it belongs on Urinal.net.


----------

